# Angry Russians



## Fernando (Jul 9, 2011)

The biggest Russian (cecilia) is a female and so is the smallest. The mid sized Russian is Boris and the smallest is (Ramsey) a female. 

*Don't mind the commentary in the back  it was my mom dad and wife. lol*

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxQliXOKOYU[/video]


----------



## ssydney (Jul 9, 2011)

Fernando said:


> The biggest Russian (cecilia) is a female and so is the smallest. The mid sized Russian is Boris and the smallest is (Ramsey) a female.
> 
> Boris Is trying to get Cecilia to leave Ramsey Alone! Aww That's sweet but feisty I've never seen tort's fight.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 9, 2011)

Yikes! That guys pretty feisty! Partly why I didn't get another russian and got a greek instead.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha yeah tough little guys. But im trying to get some baby makin stuff to go on you know.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2011)

I would watch for bullying.. that small one might get pestered.. it can be bad...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 9, 2011)

Laura said:


> I would watch for bullying.. that small one might get pestered.. it can be bad...



The reason why this was going on was because the bigger female was getting ready to lay that day. She was clearing the way so to speak. The smaller female is enclosed elsewhere until she gets a little bigger and ready for breeding.


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 10, 2011)

that was the cutest thing! how Boris went and checked on his little lady. I made my sister watch it too. she said "It's like he doesnt know how small he is". and he kept chasing her even after she left the little one alone. too funny. they all seem small though. how big do russians usually get?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 10, 2011)

Russians don't get big at all. The female is about 8 inches and that's pretty big for Russian males. She's still growing too.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 10, 2011)

Uhhhh Ohhh!


----------



## Bink82 (Jul 18, 2011)

That was Awesome! Boris has some spunk, I like it! lol


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 18, 2011)

When did you get so many Russians?! I am totally jealous


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2011)

Great video Fern. I'm putting that in my favorites. Russians doing what Russians do. Haha.

Thanks for showing us that. Its really hard to type about the "personality" of tortoises, but your video shows it perfectly.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> Great video Fern. I'm putting that in my favorites. Russians doing what Russians do. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for showing us that. Its really hard to type about the "personality" of tortoises, but your video shows it perfectly.



I'll post a video soon of Boris chasing my moms terrier around the yard. He lifts his body up real tall and opens his mouth. It's funny too see such a little guy with so much attitude.


----------



## gmayor (Jul 20, 2011)

Liz sounds so funny haha


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 20, 2011)

That is a good video Fernando, Boris doesn't mess around..


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 20, 2011)

My cecilia is unwanted....hahaha...


----------

